# PWM Lüfter Bios Settings



## MafiaLukas7518 (1. März 2014)

*PWM Lüfter Bios Settings*

Hallo,
dies ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum.
Also ich habe den Lüfter Scythe Grand Flex 120mm PWM, der von 600 bis 2400 Umdrehungen/min drehen kann.
Diesen habe ich so eingebaut, dass er hinten als Gehäuselüfter dient. Als CPU Kühler verwende ich den normalen Boxed Kühler auf einem i7 3770 @3,4Ghz .
Nun wollte ich diesen Lüfter so einstellen, dass er eben auch mal aufdreht. Wenn ich Cinebench CPU test mache komme ich auf 69° und der Scythe dreht nur 1159rpm. Der Boxed Lüfter 2005rpm.
Mein Foxconn Mainboard bietet mir folgende Einstellmöglichkeiten: 1.SMART Fan Start PWM value (0-255) , 2.SMART Fan Start Temperature (0-127), 3.SMART Fan Slope PWM (0-15) , 
4.SMART Fan Tolerance Temperature (0-15).  Bei 1. habe ich 120 eingestellt, bei 2. 35 bei 3. habe ich 2 eingestellt und bei 4. habe ich auch 2 . CPU Lüfter ist genauso eingestellt, außer Tolerance Temperature steht auf 3 .

Was sind also die optimalen Einstellungen für diesen Lüfter, ich wäre eben zufrieden wenn die Lüfter versuchen die CPU so immer um die 50° zu halten und dann auch entsprechend aufdrehen.

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten im Voraus. Ich habe leider echt keine Ahnung von den Einstellungen und habe es einfach bei den Defaults gelassen


----------



## DelloxD (1. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter Bios Settings*

Du könntest dir ein ein 4 Pol Y-kabel kaufen und beide Lüfter somit auf den CPU Port des Boards stecken. Dann würden bei immer gleich schnell drehen, was bedeutet, wenn die Temperatur zu hoch wird und der Boxed aufdreht, dreht auch der Scythe auf


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (1. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter Bios Settings*

Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Dies mache ich aber lieber nicht, da der Scythe 0.45 A aufnimmt bei maximaler Drehzahl.. Wovon hängt denn die Drehzahl des Lüfters ab? Von der Mainboard Temperatur oder von der CPU Temperatur? Also wie würdest du es denn einstellen?


----------



## Tech (1. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter Bios Settings*

Willkommen um Forum.
Für einen Boxedkühler finde ich 69° unter Last gut. Unter 50° ist mit diesem Kühler unmachbar. Mein I5 3570k wurde bei Standarttaktraten mit Boxedkühler unter Primelast fast 90° heiß. Selbst mit einem Scythe Mine2 hab ich bei Volllast mit Prime95 noch 65° bei 1000rpm. Trotz gut belüftetem Gehäuse (2x 120mm vorn rein, 1x 120mm + Netzteil oben im Gehäuse sitzend und Grafikkarte hinten raus).

Wie herum hast du den Scythe Lüfter denn eingebaut? Hinten wäre ausblasend richtig...


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (1. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter Bios Settings*

Natürlich rauspustend. Vorne habe ich einen 120mm ansaugend, oben 2 Cooler Master Lüfter auf 12v rauspustend. Ja ich weiß, dass es "gut" ist. Aber es wurde ja auch nur die CPU belastet. Bei Spielen wird ja auch die Grafikkarte belastet und heiß, und da soll der Lüfter eben auch die Luft rauspusten. Er soll einfach so ab ~60° auf mindestens 2000rpm laufen, so laut ist der nicht. Meine ursprüngliche Frage ging auch mehr in die Richtung -> Was bedeuten die einzelnen Punkte?


----------



## DelloxD (1. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter Bios Settings*

Das solltest du doch in deinem Board-Handbuch nachlesen können?


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (1. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter Bios Settings*



DelloxD schrieb:


> Das solltest du doch in deinem Board-Handbuch nachlesen können?


 
Hab ich schon geguckt, steht aber leider nichts genaueres drin. Auch auf der Foxconn Seite hab ich mir das Handbuch runtergeladen, auch da steht die selbe nutzlose Erklärung wie im Bios Beispiel: Fan Tolerance Temperature: You can set the Fan Tolerance Temperature from 0 to 15 .


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (1. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter Bios Settings*

Hat also jemand ne Idee wofür die einzelnen Einstellungen stehen könnten? Also Slope hab ich jetzt mal übersetzt, das heißt Steigungsgrad.
Wie würdet ihr denn den Lüfter einstellen??

Hab ihn nun in einen Computerladen gebracht und die haben folgendes eingestellt: 1. 64 , 2. 35 , 3. 12 , 4. 3


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (3. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter Bios Settings*

Problem besteht leider weiterhin, der Lüfter dreht jetzt zwar mit 600 rpm aber dreht wieder nicht wirklich hoch, nach Prime 95 gerade mal mit 632rpm... Hab echt keine Ideen mehr: Mainboard Foxconn H77 MXV - D Neuste Bios Version ist installiert.


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (3. März 2014)

*AW: PWM Lüfter Bios Settings*

Hahahaha die epischste Antwort vom Foxconn Support zieht euch das rein: 
Welcome to Foxconn !
Please do not set Fan Start PWM value, Fan Start Temperature, Fan Slope PWM, Fan Tolerance Temperature by manual in the bios under H77M motherboard .It may destroy your motherboard ,please enter bios setup and set smart fan -enable in Health .It provides smart and user friendly way to adjust fan speed depending on PCs system .We do not recommend you adjust fan speed by manually .
Any other query in the future, please contact us freely. 
Best Regards, 

Foxconn Technical Support

War wohl mein letztes Foxconn Board


----------

